# 189 - Form 80 - Filling visa refusal information



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm in process of preparing docs of my visa application for 189 category.

Do I really need to provide information of the visa refusals that I had in the past. e.g., my B1/B2 visit visa application to USA was rejected 3 times (2006, 2007, 2008) because I was too young and embassy had a doubt that I would return back.

But in last 2 years, I visited 6 other countries on business visas.

Humbly requesting your sincere replies, as future depends on it.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

yes, mention everything, lying by omission will get you in trouble

A refusal for a visit visa for the lack of grounds/ties to return, has nothing to do an application for PR where you already want to go live permanently on a visa that allows you to do so


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot dear.

Another question I humbly request you to answer with great bundles of thanks in advance.

I'm filling Form 80. Should I upload it myself or should I wait for CO to request this form explicitly?

Secondly, in order to save time, should I get my health check done before CO asks me explicitly?

Will it save time? Is there any problem associated with it?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

1- Upload it. It won't hurt

2- Wait for CO request for Meds/PCCs, to avoid shortening your first entry date

3- Yes it saves time but shortens your First Entry Date


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- Upload it. It won't hurt
> 
> 2- Wait for CO request for Meds/PCCs, to avoid shortening your first entry date
> 
> 3- Yes it saves time but shortens your First Entry Date


Thanks a lot dear for your quite logical replies. I posted many questions and you almost replied to all of the questions. Once again special thanks to you.


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

Dear Expatriate and All,

I humbly request your expert opinion on another point.

Sugar is diagnosed to my spouse. Will it effect our application?

We both don't have any other health problem.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mojmoj said:


> Dear Expatriate and All,
> 
> I humbly request your expert opinion on another point.
> 
> ...


do you mean diabetes? is she type I or type II? does she have any diabetes-related problems (retina, kidneys, heart, liver) ....... does she respond to treatment (is her blood sugar level well under control when she's on medicine or not) 


If she's well controlled + no organ damage because of it = no problem


----------



## mojmoj (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi All,

There is a problem while filling previous visa refusal details in form 80.

I don't remember the exact dates of refusal because passport doesn't mention any visa application receive date stamp from US embassy or any visa rejection stamp from US embassy.

What should I do? Should I still mention visa refusal details as passport doesn't contain any entries?

Or should I just put approximate month and year (which may be incorrect)? What is your expert advice.

Thanks a lot in advance for your excellent guidance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

yes you need to mention it even if there is no paper trail.

Put the approximate date and mention that this is as good as you can recall.


----------



## aarohi (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

Did you apply your B1/B2 thru a travel agent or thru an employer. In any case you can ask them the date it was applied and date it was rejected. 

It doesn't hurt trying.


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

mojmoj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm in process of preparing docs of my visa application for 189 category.
> 
> ...


Hi Mojmoj,

Did you get your 189 visa?
I am at the same boat. Got US visa refusal and I will apply for a 489 visa.


----------



## Sohi (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello and good day
I have recieved an invitation to apply for 189 PR for Australia, while I was filling out form 80, information for any visa refusals was asked, I applied for USA student visa twice on my previous passport but was refused, reason they gave on a sheet of paper where it was written we don't consider you a Bonafide student, please advise what to fill 8n the form.
Sincerely
Husandeep


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sohi said:


> Hello and good day
> I have recieved an invitation to apply for 189 PR for Australia, while I was filling out form 80, information for any visa refusals was asked, I applied for USA student visa twice on my previous passport but was refused, reason they gave on a sheet of paper where it was written we don't consider you a Bonafide student, please advise what to fill 8n the form.
> Sincerely
> Husandeep


What is the dilemma , I fail to understand 

There is no way you can hide your visa refusal
You have to give the details of the same in your form
Hopefully as it was a student visa application, it should not create and hindrance 

But If I were in your shoes, under no circumstances would I hide this refusal fact in form 80 and all other places where asked the same

It would be suicidal

Cheers


----------

